# كورس ادارة مشاريع (pmp) فيديو



## elsaka09 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
أخوانى اليكم شرح فيديو لكورس ادارة المشاريع "PMP"...
يحتوى هذا الكورس على شرح باللغه العربيه مع ضرب الامثله وحل بعض الاسئله تمهيدا لامتحان

هذا الكورس يضيف الى مهاراتك الاداريه ويميزك عن غيرك من اصدقاء العمل ويرشحك لمناصب اعلى كقائد للفريق او مدير مشروع 

محتوى الكورس(فيديو و Presentation)
1- Introduction (framework)
http://www.mediafire.com/?5scs7lk9jzhmr3f 

2-Scope 
http://www.mediafire.com/?av3xfu2ft36puxq

3-Time
http://www.mediafire.com/?a7spty6d9h4uv4k

4- Cost
http://www.mediafire.com/?snu05aj0cuerd58

وجارى تسجيل باقى الكورس

...وسوف يكون مكتملا قريبا ان شاء الله

ارجوالدعاء و ارسال ملاحظاتكم واستفساراتكم 
[email protected]​


----------



## م.محمود ناصر (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedhasoun (21 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا علي مجهودك ومنتظرين باقي الكورس


----------



## mohamedhasoun (21 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحت يوجد مشكله في الفيديوهات حيث لا تقرأ ألا كملف صوتي فقط !! فيرجي أعاده رفعها مع تغيير الامتداد لتقليل حجم الفيديو ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## kareem badr (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاااااااااااكم الله كل الخير​


----------



## elsaka09 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم mohamedhasoun
ياريت تشغلها ب media classic الى ان يتم تحويلهم صيغه اخرى ورفعهم مرة اخرى


----------



## elsaka09 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

mohamedhasoun قال:


> لو سمحت يوجد مشكله في الفيديوهات حيث لا تقرأ ألا كملف صوتي فقط !! فيرجي أعاده رفعها مع تغيير الامتداد لتقليل حجم الفيديو ولك جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم محمد 
ياريت تشغل الفيديوهات بال media classic مؤقتا الى ان يتم تحويلهم ورفعهم مرة اخرى


----------



## م وليد (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*ألف شكر وجزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## ahme_1900 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك ولكن الفيديوهات لا تعمل & تعمل audio فقط ارجو رفعها سليمة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## freemanghassan (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جميع مقاطع الفيديو عبارة عن ملفات صوتية فقط .. ولا مجال لتشغيلها لا عبر الميديا كلاسيك ولا عن غيرو ... 

وحاولت تحويلها ببرنامج الفيديوستوديو لم أستفد شيئا .. فيها عطل أكيد 

يا ربت لو يتم إصلاحها وإعادة رفعها من جديد 

مع الشكر الجزيل ...

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mlo5ia (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
وبالفعل انا حملت جزء الـ cost و لكنه عبارة عن ملف صوتي فقط 
رجاء حل هذه المشكلة و اعانك الله علي هذا العمل


----------



## eyadzone (22 أكتوبر 2012)

Thank you brother and hope to get the remaining course


----------



## elsaka09 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكماسف علي هذا العطل واعدكم انه سوف يتم حل هذه المشكله غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## elsaka09 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

freemanghassan قال:


> جميع مقاطع الفيديو عبارة عن ملفات صوتية فقط .. ولا مجال لتشغيلها لا عبر الميديا كلاسيك ولا عن غيرو ...
> 
> وحاولت تحويلها ببرنامج الفيديوستوديو لم أستفد شيئا .. فيها عطل أكيد
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوانى الكرام 
زصلت الى حلين لهذه المشكله حتى الان 

1- ان هذه الملفات لا تعمل الا بعد تسطيب البرنامج الذى اسجل به هذه المحاضرات الا وهو "Camtasia Studio 8"...وهى تعمل عندى بشكل جيد وعندما قمت بتسطيب هذا البرنامج على جهاز اخر عملت جيدا .....ارجو التجريب والرد علينا
يمكن تحميل البرنامج من هنا Camtasia Studio - CNET Download.com

2- سيتم تحويلهم الى صيغة اخرى غالبا WMV ثم اعادة رفعهم مرة اخرى .....قريبا باذن الله


----------



## freemanghassan (23 أكتوبر 2012)

elsaka09 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوانى الكرام
> وصلت الى حلين لهذه المشكله حتى الان
> 
> 1- ان هذه الملفات لا تعمل الا بعد تسطيب البرنامج الذى اسجل به هذه المحاضرات الا وهو "Camtasia Studio 8"...وهى تعمل عندى بشكل جيد وعندما قمت بتسطيب هذا البرنامج على جهاز اخر عملت جيدا .....ارجو التجريب والرد علينا
> يمكن تحميل البرنامج من هنا Camtasia Studio - CNET Download.com



أخي بالفعل نجح ذلك .. أنا قمت بتنصيب البرنامج بإصداره الثامن .. وتم تشغيل الفيديو بنجاح .. 

وهذا الدليل : صورة من ملف الـ Cost


----------



## elsaka09 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة من ادارة القسم او من أحد الاصدقاء
المشكله:-
لا استطيع تعديل المشاركة الاساسية حيث انه لا يوجد زر لتعديل المشاركه!!!(لاضافة الينكات الجديدة بعد تحويل الفيديوهات"
ارجو المساعدة وسرعة الرد


----------



## freemanghassan (23 أكتوبر 2012)

أخي أنت ضع الروابط الجديدة .. في مشاركة جديدة .. بعد ردي هذا مثلا .. وأطلب من المشرف على هذا القسم أن يقوم بتعديل الروابط القديمة في المشاركة الأولى لك ... 

فلست قادر على تعديل مشاركتك الأولى من تلقاء نفسك .. لأن ذلك من اختصاص المشرف ..

حياك الله


----------



## elsaka09 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

freemanghassan قال:


> أخي أنت ضع الروابط الجديدة .. في مشاركة جديدة .. بعد ردي هذا مثلا .. وأطلب من المشرف على هذا القسم أن يقوم بتعديل الروابط القديمة في المشاركة الأولى لك ...
> 
> فلست قادر على تعديل مشاركتك الأولى من تلقاء نفسك .. لأن ذلك من اختصاص المشرف ..
> 
> حياك الله


رجاء من مشرف القسم بتغيير لينكات المشاركة الاولى (حيث انها لا تعمل الا بشروط لا يعلمها الكثير)
واليكم 
اللينكات الجديده هى 

محتوى الكورس(فيديو و Presentation)
1- Introduction (framework)
http://www.mediafire.com/?zn6hrx18ddsq194 

2-Scope 
http://www.mediafire.com/?lxaw3pg2b2dq8n3

3-Time
http://www.mediafire.com/?or8ko6up8a7448a

4- Cost
http://www.mediafire.com/?6y9k1otdtfxpq3a

وجارى تسجيل باقى الكورس

...وسوف يكون مكتملا قريبا ان شاء الله

ارجوالدعاء و ارسال ملاحظاتكم واستفساراتكم ​


----------



## aelmostafa (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود ولكن مازالت لا تعمل


----------



## aelmostafa (24 أكتوبر 2012)

لقد تم تشغيلها بامتداد avi شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## shbili (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## elsaka09 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا...ارجو ارسال اي ملاحظات وسوف يتم تسجيل باقي الكورس بعد العيد ان شاء الله
كل عام وانتم بخير. ..واذكركم بصيام يوم عرفه والدعاء لي وللمسلمين في كل مكان


----------



## shbili (24 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير ونحن في الانتضار


----------



## nofal (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## خالد الأزهري (28 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير
وجدت صعوبة في التنزيل ثم في التشغيل لكن المادة قيمة وتستحق ...
كما ذكر الاخوة لابد من تسطيب برنامج camtasia النسخة 8 .....بالمرة نطمع في تسجيلات جديدة من الاخوة اللذين سيقومون بتسطيبه وهنا **** البرنامج
Camtasia Studio 8.reg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Lyov Hovnanyan
كل ما عليك تسطيب النسخة التجريبية وقبل تشغيل البرنامج (اكرر قبل التشغيل) اضغط على الملف المرفق وستتحول نسختك الى دائمة 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد وفي انتظار بقية السلسلة ..

كل عام وانتم بخير مع تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم

البرنامج لا يعمل عندي ممكن توضيح ذلك

ولك فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## م. محمد بن محيسن (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك اللة خير وبارك اللة فيك ياخي العزيز


----------



## ahme_1900 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو باقى الكورس القيم


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (31 أكتوبر 2012)

لم استطع مشاهدة المقاطع كفيديو 

نأمل من الاخوه الذين استطاعوا تشغيل المقاطع افادة اخوانهم الاعضاء 

ودمتم


----------



## محمد على ثابت (31 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aly_zz (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك مجهود عظيم 

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## mano9 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد اذن استاذنا السقا واالاخوة الافاضل ... 



eng_essam_77 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى ويارب الكل فى صحه وفى خير ,,,
> مازال باب الحجز بمقر الكورس والعدد قارب على الاكتمال بادر بسرعة الحجز , السعر المخفض بمناسبة الافتتاح 800 جنيه مصرى فقط لاغير شامله 40 ساعة ماده علميه فى 10 ايام + ماتريال مجانى ساعات معتمده مع محاضر معتمد ومتخصص ومتابعة حتى النجاح. للحجز والاستفسار : 24 نور الدين بهجت اخر مكرم عبيد.. 22879545 موبايل 01003178177*
> لمتابعتنا انضم ايضا لجروبنا https://www.facebook.com/groups/Cairo.PMP/
> موعد الكورس 10-11-2012





eng_essam_77 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى ويارب الكل فى صحه وفى خير ,,,
> مازال باب الحجز بمقر الكورس والعدد قارب على الاكتمال بادر بسرعة الحجز , السعر المخفض بمناسبة الافتتاح 800 جنيه مصرى فقط لاغير شامله 40 ساعة ماده علميه فى 10 ايام + ماتريال مجانى ساعات معتمده مع محاضر معتمد ومتخصص ومتابعة حتى النجاح. للحجز والاستفسار : 24 نور الدين بهجت اخر مكرم عبيد.. 22879545 موبايل 01003178177*
> لمتابعتنا انضم ايضا لجروبنا https://www.facebook.com/groups/Cairo.PMP/
> موعد الكورس 10-11-2012





eng_essam_77 قال:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Cairo.PMP/





الاخ الكريم ...معذرة لكن اسلوب الدعاية لمجموعتك وكورساتك في هذه الموضوع وبقية مواضيع ملتقى الادارة بهذه الطريقة اقرب لما يقوم به باعة العلك والدخان في الازقة ...يا ريت لو تراسل الادارة لتثبيت اعلان محترم ولا اتوقع انه يكلفك شيء يذكر ...
ننتظر مشاركات مفيدة اخي بدل دخولنا كل مرة متوقعين شيء ذا قيمة فاذا هو اعلان مكرر


----------



## elsaka09 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير ....قد تم تسجيل فيديو Quality وسوف يتم رفعه يوم السبت ان شاء الله ...حيث انى أمل فى تسجيل فيديو HR ورفع الاثنين معا ان شاء الله
ارجوووووووو
من لديه استفسار او لديه مشكلة فى فهم اى جزء ان يرسل لى او يكتب على المنتدى وسوف اقوم بالرد عليه فى التسجيلات القادمه 

جزاكم الله خيرا على كلامكم الجميل المشجع


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 نوفمبر 2012)

elsaka09 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل عام وانتم بخير ....قد تم تسجيل فيديو Quality وسوف يتم رفعه يوم السبت ان شاء الله ...حيث انى أمل فى تسجيل فيديو HR ورفع الاثنين معا ان شاء الله
> ارجوووووووو
> من لديه استفسار او لديه مشكلة فى فهم اى جزء ان يرسل لى او يكتب على المنتدى وسوف اقوم بالرد عليه فى التسجيلات القادمه
> ...



جزاكم الله خير ..نحن بانتظار بقية الشرح المميز ..بحمد الله انهيت المقدمة وحلقة الscope وغدا ان شاء الله اكمل المتبقي ...الشرح متميز جدا خاصة ان الامثلة فيه مبسطة والاسلوب جميل ..نتمنى ان يستمر الشرح اخي


----------



## mano9 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير, وفى انتظار بقية الشرح


----------



## elsaka09 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته......
مع باقى فيديوهات كورس PMP 

5- Quality Management
http://www.mediafire.com/?pz3dal1g27vj772

6- HR Management
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|114p10|673387477|HR Management.rar|214306|0|0

وجارى تسجيل باقى الكورس ان شاء الله

ارجوالدعاء و ارسال ملاحظاتكم واستفساراتكم 
[email protected] 
ملحوظه:-يرجى ممن يعلق ان يأخذ اقتباس من هذا التعليق لكى يرى هذه المشاركه من يدخل مؤخرا حتى تعم الفائده......وجزاكم الله خير​​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 نوفمبر 2012)

elsaka09 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته......
> مع باقى فيديوهات كورس PMP
> 
> 5- Quality Management
> ...



اللسان عاجز عن شكرك استاذي احمد ...ربي يجعلك كل حرف في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mano9 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر و جزيت خيرا


----------



## aly_zz (4 نوفمبر 2012)

elsaka09 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته......
> مع باقى فيديوهات كورس PMP
> 
> 5- Quality Management
> ...


والله مجهود عظيم جدا
نرجو من الأخوة الكرام قراءة هذا الدعاء معلش هو طويل شويه عسى الله ان يتقبل منا و منكم صالح الأعمال 

اجمل واحلي دعاء ممكن تقراه في حياتك
دعاء ارحم الراحمين
اللهمّ مالِكَ المُلك
تؤتِي المُلكَ من تشاء
وتنزعُ المُلك مِمّن تشاء
وتُعِزّ من تشاء .. وتُذِلّ من تشاء
بيدك الخير .. إنك على كلّ شئ قدير
رحمان الدنيا والآخرة
تُعطيهُما من تشاءُ .. وتَمنعُ مِنهُما مَن تشاءْ
ارحمني رَحمة ً تُغنيني بها عن رَحمةِ مَن سِواك
اللّهم اهدِنا فيمَن هَديْت
و عافِنا فيمَن عافيْت
و تَوَلَّنا فيمَن تَوَلَّيْت
و بارِك لَنا فيما أَعْطَيْت
و قِنا واصْرِف عَنَّا شَرَّ ما قَضَيت
سُبحانَك تَقضي ولا يُقضى عَليك
انَّهُ لا يَذِّلُّ مَن والَيت وَلا يَعِزُّ من عادَيت تَبارَكْت
رَبَّنا وَتَعالَيْت
فَلَكَ الحَمدُ يا الله عَلى ما قَضَيْت
وَلَكَ الشُّكرُ عَلى ما أَنْعَمتَ بِهِ عَلَينا وَأَوْلَيت
نَستَغفِرُكَ يا رَبَّنا مِن جمَيعِ الذُّنوبِ والخَطايا ونَتوبُ إليك
وَنُؤمِنُ بِكَ ونَتَوَكَّلُ عَليك
و نُثني عَليكَ الخَيرَ كُلَّه
أَنتَ الغَنِيُّ ونحَنُ الفُقَراءُ إليك
أَنتَ الوَكيلُ ونحَنُ المُتَوَكِّلونَ عَلَيْك
أَنتَ القَوِيُّ ونحَنُ الضُّعفاءُ إليك
أَنتَ العَزيزُ ونحَنُ الأَذِلاَّءُ إليك
اللّهم يا واصِل المُنقَطِعين أَوصِلنا إليك
اللّهم هَب لنا مِنك عملا صالحاً يُقربُنا إليك
اللّهم استُرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرضِ و يوم العرضِ عليك
أحسِن وُقوفَنا بين يديك
لا تُخزِنا يوم العرضِ عليك
اللّهم أَحسِن عاقِبتَنا في الأمور كلها
و أجِرْنا من خِزيِ الدنيا وعذابِ الآخرة
يا حنَّان .. يا منَّان .. يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام
اجعَل في قُلوبِنا نورا
و في قُبورِنا نور
و في أسماعِنا نورا
و في أبْصارِنا نورا
و عن يميننا نورا
و عن شِمالِنا نورا
ومن فَوقِنا نورا
ومن تحَتِنا نورا
وفي عَظمِنا نورا
و في لحَمِنا نورا
وفي أَنْفُسِنا نورا
و في أَهْلِنا نورا
وفي آبائِنا نورا
و في أُمَّهاتِنا نورا
وفي أَزواجِنا/زَوجاتِنا نورا
وفي ذُرِّيَتِنا نورا
وأَعطِنا نورا
وأَعظِم لنا نورا
واجعَل لنا نورا مِن نورِكَ فَأَنتَ نورُ السّماواتِ وَالأرضِ
يا ربَّ العالمين
يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين
اللّهم بِرحمَتِك الواسِعَةِ عمّنا واكفِنا شرّ ما أهمّنا وغمّنا
و على الإيمان الكاملِ والكتابِ والسُّنةِ جَمْعاً توفَّنا
و أنت راضٍ عنّا
وأنت راضٍ عنّا
وأنت راضٍ عنّا
يا خيرَ الرازقين
يا خيرَ الرازقين
يا خيرَ الرازقين
اللّهم انا نسألُك أن ترزُقَنا حبَّك.. وحبَّ من يُحبُّك
وحبَّ كلِّ عملٍ يُقرِّبُنا إلى حبِّك
وأن تغفرَ لنا وترحمَنا
وإذا أردت بقومٍ فتنةً فاقبِضْنا إليك غيرَ مفتونين
لا خزايا و لا ندامة و لا مُبَدَّلين
برحمتكَ يا أرحمَ الراحمين
داوِنا اللّهمَّ بدوائِك واشفِنا بشفائِك وأغْنِنا بفضلِك عمّن سِواك
يا كاسيَ العظامِ لحماً بعد الموت
ارحمنا إذا أتانا اليقين وعرق منا الجبين
و بكى علينا الحبيب والغريب
اللّهم ارحمنا إذا وُورينا التراب وغُلِّقَتِ من القبورِ الأبواب
فاذا الوحشةُ و الوحدةُ
وهوّنِ الحساب
اللّهم ارحمنا اذا حُمِلنا على الأعناقِ وبلغتِ التراقِ وقيل من راق
وظن أنه الفراقُ والتفَّتِ السَّاقُ بالسَّاقِ
إليك يا ربَّنا يومئذٍ المساق
اللّهم ارحمْنا يومَ تُبَدَّلُ الأرضُ غيرَ الأرضِ والسَّماوات
اللّهم ارحمنا يومَ تمورُ السّماءُ موراً و تسيرُ الجبالُ سيراً
اللّهم ارحمنا فانَّك بِنا رحيم
و لا تُعذِّبنا فأنتَ علينا قدير
و الْطُف بنا يا مَولانا فيما جَرَت بِهِ المَقادير
اللّهم خُذْ بأَيدينا إليك أَخْذَ الكِرامِ عَليك
يا قاضِيَ الحاجات
و يا مُجيب الدَّعوات
نَسأَلُكَ يا رَبَّنا رَحمَْةً تَهْدي بِها قُلُوبَنا
اللّهم انصُرِ الإسلام وَأَعِزَّ المُسلمين
و دَمِّر أَعداءَ الدّين
اللّهم خُذْهُم أَخْذَ عَزيزٍ مُقْتَدِر
انَّهم لا يُعجِزُونَك
أَرِنا فِيهِم يَوماً أَسوداً
أَرِنا فيهِم عَجائِبَ قُدرَتِك
أَرِنا بِهم بَأْسَك الذي لا يُرَدُّ عَنِ القَومِ المُجرِمين
انزَعِ الوَهَنَ وَحُبَّ الدُّنيا مِن قُلوبِنا وأَبدِل بِه يا
رَبَّنا حُبَّ الآخِرَة
يا مُغيثُ أَغِثْنا
يا رَحمنُ ارحمنا
يا كَريمُ أَكرِمنا
يا لَطيفُ الطُف بِنا
اللّهم الطُف بِنا في قضائِكَ وقَدَرِكَ لُطْفاً يليقُ بِكَرَمِكَ يا
أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين
يا سمَيعَ الدُّعاء
يا ذا المَنِّ والعَطاء
يا مَن لا يُعجِزْهُ شيءٌ في الأَرضِ ولا في السَّماء
اللّهم ارزُق شبابَ المُسلمينَ عِفَّةَ يوسف عليه السلام
و بَناتَ المسلمينَ طهارةَ مريم عليها السلام
و احفظ نِساءَ المسلمين من شرِّ خَلقِكَ أجمَعين
اللّهم ارزُقنا فأَنتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقين
و أَعتِق رِقابَنا يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين
ورِقابَ آبائِنا وأُمَّهاتِنا وَمَن كان لَهُ حَقٌ عَلينا
و جميع المُسلِمين والمُسلِماتِ.. المُؤمِنينَ والمُؤمِناتِ.. 
الأَحياءِ مِنهُم وَالأَموات
انَّكَ يا مَولانا سَميعٌ قَريبٌ مُجيبُ الدَّعَوات
يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحمين
اللّهم صلِّ وسلِّم وبارك على سَيِّدِنا مُحمَّدٍ في الأوَّلين
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عَليهِ في الآخِرين
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عليهِ في كلٍ وقتٍ وكلٍ حين
وفي المَلأِ الأَعلى إلى يومِ الدِّين
نَسأَلُكَ يا رَحمنُ أَنْ تَرْزُقَنا شَفَاعَتَهُ 
حَوْضَهُ وَاسْقِنا مِن يَدَيْهِ الشَّريفَتينِ شَرْبَةً هَنيئَةً
مَريئَةً لا نَظْمَأُ بَعدَها أَبَداً
اللَّهم كما آمَنَّا بِهِ وَلم نَرَه.. فَلا تُفَرِّق بَيْنَنا
وَبَينَهُ حتى تُدخِلَنا مُدخَلَه
بِرحمَتِكَ يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين
واشْفِ مَرضانا وَمَرضى المُسلِمين
و ارْحَم مَوتانا وَمَوتى المُسلمين
و لا تُخَيِّب رَجائَنا يا أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين
وتَقَبَّل دُعاءَنا وصِيامَنا وقِيامَنا ورُكوعَنا وسُجودَنا
كما نَسأَلُكَ الدَّرَجاتِ العُلا مِنَ الجَنَّة
وصلى اللهُ على سيِّدِنا مُحمَّد وَعلى آلِهِ وَسلّم

---------------------------------

اللهم وفق مرسل الرسالة وقارئها وأعنهما على ذكرك وشكرك وطاعتك وحسن عبادتك


اللهم وفقنا لما تحب وترضى، اللهم احسن خاتمتنا، اللهم ارحمنا وارض عنا وارزقنا الجنة التي وعدت عبادك الصالحين


بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ​سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## elsaka09 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

elsaka09 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته......
> مع باقى فيديوهات كورس PMP
> 
> 5- Quality Management
> ...



تم بفضل الله تسجيل ال Communication Management وان شااء الله سيتم رفعها مع باقى الكورس فى بداية الاسبوع القادم 
فمن لديه استفسار عليه الارسال قبل الانتهاء من تسجيل الكورس كاملا


----------



## مسافر العرب (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاااك الله كل الخير


----------



## عادل 1980 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور أخى...بارك الله فيكم


----------



## aly_zz (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
ممكن تغيير امتدات الملف لأمكانيه تشغيل الفيديو على الــ Windows Media Player 
و شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## elsaka09 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

aly_zz قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> ممكن تغيير امتدات الملف لأمكانيه تشغيل الفيديو على الــ Windows Media Player
> و شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم ​



اخى على 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
لقد تم تحويلهم الى WMV بدل من avi ....فالسؤال هل هذا الامتداد لا يعمل ايضا؟؟؟
والغريب فى الامر ان كل avi و wmv يعملون عندى بشكل جيد ولا توجد اى مشكله!!!!


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 نوفمبر 2012)

elsaka09 قال:


> اخى على
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> لقد تم تحويلهم الى WMV بدل من avi ....فالسؤال هل هذا الامتداد لا يعمل ايضا؟؟؟
> والغريب فى الامر ان كل avi و wmv يعملون عندى بشكل جيد ولا توجد اى مشكله!!!!



لا بد من تسطيب برنامج camtasia 8 حتى تعمل الفيديوهات بصورة جيدة ...
بانتظار بقية الدورة اخي احمد


----------



## elsaka09 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> لا بد من تسطيب برنامج camtasia 8 حتى تعمل الفيديوهات بصورة جيدة ...
> بانتظار بقية الدورة اخي احمد


مع باقى كورس PMP
اليكم..........
7- Communicatiom Management
Communication Management.rar

وانتظرو الباقى قريبا جدا ان شاء الله​


----------



## majdiotoom (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
نتمنى الاستكمال للكورس


----------



## ابو السعيد (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elsaka09 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اليوم فيديو فى غاية الاهميه .....ارجو من الجميع مشاهدته لاهميته

Risk Part-1
Risk Part-1.rar

2-Risk Part-2
Risk Part-2.rar

وابشركم انه تم تسجيل Procurment ...ويبقى فيديو وحيد ....لذلك من لديه شئ مبهم او اى استفسار رجاءا ارسال بسرعه


----------



## boushy (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير في الدنيا والاخرة اخي احمد 
بالجد شرح جميل جدا جدا 
ولا اخفي عليك انها كانت لي الدافع لفهم جيد لادارة المشروعات علي العكس من كل الفيديوهات الاخري والكتب التي حملتها من النت وانا اليوم بفضل الله وهذه الفيديوهات كل يوم اقطع شوطا علي عكس ما كنت عليه قديما 
شئ اخير اقول ليك استعد لوجع الرأس هههههههههههههههههههههها 
لا يسعني الا ان اقول لك بارك الله فيك ونفعك بما علمك 
تقبل خالص شكري وتقديري وحبي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 نوفمبر 2012)

boushy قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير في الدنيا والاخرة اخي احمد
> بالجد شرح جميل جدا جدا
> ولا اخفي عليك انها كانت لي الدافع لفهم جيد لادارة المشروعات علي العكس من كل الفيديوهات الاخري والكتب التي حملتها من النت وانا اليوم بفضل الله وهذه الفيديوهات كل يوم اقطع شوطا علي عكس ما كنت عليه قديما
> شئ اخير اقول ليك استعد لوجع الرأس هههههههههههههههههههههها
> ...



اخونا السقا (في الحقيقة استاذنا) راجل عجيب ما شاء الله ربنا يحفظه....يكسر ملل المادة باسلوب ظريف
جزاه الله خير وانا انصح كل شخص يريد الاستعداد لامتحان الpmp ان يستمع لهذا الشرح كمدخل للمادة..طبعا نصيحة من غير متخصص لكن من باب الاخوة والدلالة على ما نظنه افضل


----------



## عمرو على وافى (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك لله خيرا واكثر من مثالك اخوك عمرو وافى


----------



## elsaka09 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

boushy قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير في الدنيا والاخرة اخي احمد
> بالجد شرح جميل جدا جدا
> ولا اخفي عليك انها كانت لي الدافع لفهم جيد لادارة المشروعات علي العكس من كل الفيديوهات الاخري والكتب التي حملتها من النت وانا اليوم بفضل الله وهذه الفيديوهات كل يوم اقطع شوطا علي عكس ما كنت عليه قديما
> شئ اخير اقول ليك استعد لوجع الرأس هههههههههههههههههههههها
> ...





خالد الأزهري قال:


> اخونا السقا (في الحقيقة استاذنا) راجل عجيب ما شاء الله ربنا يحفظه....يكسر ملل المادة باسلوب ظريف
> جزاه الله خير وانا انصح كل شخص يريد الاستعداد لامتحان الpmp ان يستمع لهذا الشرح كمدخل للمادة..طبعا نصيحة من غير متخصص لكن من باب الاخوة والدلالة على ما نظنه افضل





عمرو على وافى قال:


> جزاك لله خيرا واكثر من مثالك اخوك عمرو وافى



اولا:- السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوااااااانى ..جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الكلام الجميل ....ولكن وليعلم الجميع ان كان يوجد توفيق فمن الله وحده ..وان وكان هناك فشل او سهو او نسيان فمنى ومن الشيطان والله منه براء
boushy:- ياعم انا تحت امرك فى اى وقت وايضا صديقك خالد الازهرى طبعا

عمرو وافى:- مشكور على الكلام الحلو ده....
_*وقريبا سوف انشئ مجموعه لادارة المشاريع لمشاركة الجميع فيها وسيكون اساسها او شرط الاشتراك فيها هو
(كل من فيها ادمن بمعنى يجب على الكل ان يفكر فى نشر مواضيع وافادة الاخرين قبل الاستفاده هو من الجروب ...وبذلك تعم المنفعه)
*_


----------



## majdiotoom (16 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز احمد
اولا الشكر الجزيل على الشرح الجميل
ثانيا ارجو مراجعه الجزء الاول من quality حيث ان الشرح توقف بعد 47 دقيقه ولم تستكمل شرح plan quality


----------



## elsaka09 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

majdiotoom قال:


> اخي العزيز احمد
> اولا الشكر الجزيل على الشرح الجميل
> ثانيا ارجو مراجعه الجزء الاول من quality حيث ان الشرح توقف بعد 47 دقيقه ولم تستكمل شرح plan quality



جارى حل هذه المشكله.......


----------



## elsaka09 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

majdiotoom قال:


> اخي العزيز احمد
> اولا الشكر الجزيل على الشرح الجميل
> ثانيا ارجو مراجعه الجزء الاول من quality حيث ان الشرح توقف بعد 47 دقيقه ولم تستكمل شرح plan quality


اخى majdiotoom عليك بتحميل برنامج Camtasia 8 اولا واليك الرابط
Camtasia Studio 8.reg - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Lyov Hovnanyan
ثم بعد ذلك قم بتحميل Quality

Quality Part-1
Quality Part-1.rar
Quality Part-2
Quality part-2.rar​


----------



## tarekms45 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم


----------



## majdiotoom (18 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك لله فيك اخي احمد على جهدك المتواصل


----------



## elsaka09 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

tarekms45 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم





majdiotoom قال:


> بارك لله فيك اخي احمد على جهدك المتواصل



وجزاكم الله خيرا اخوانى


----------



## elsaka09 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
*اولا:-* اريد منكم جميعا ان تنضموا الى هذا الجروب الذى سيكون بمثابة تبادل الخبرات والتعاون فيما بيننا عبر الفيسبوك
http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/106394342858923/

ثانيا اليكم فيديو Procurment وبهذا يبقى لنا فيديو وحيد الا وهو ال integration اسال الله ان يوفقنى لتسجيله

Procurment
Procurment Management.rar
​


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (19 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك ياهندسة وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
موفق بإذن الله


----------



## majdiotoom (23 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم م احمد
عسى التأخير خيرا
نحن بأنتظار ال integration


----------



## elsaka09 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد براك العتيبي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك ياهندسة وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
> موفق بإذن الله





majdiotoom قال:


> السلام عليكم م احمد
> عسى التأخير خيرا
> 
> 
> نحن بأنتظار ال integration



مشكور اخى محمد براك العتيبي
شكرا على السؤال اخى majdiotoom
اعدك ان الفيديو الاخير سوف يكون متاح قريبا ان شاء الله
"وارجو منكم جميعا الدعاء فى هذه الايام......وجزاكم الله كل خير"


----------



## elsaka09 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

elsaka09 قال:


> مشكور اخى محمد براك العتيبي
> شكرا على السؤال اخى majdiotoom
> اعدك ان الفيديو الاخير سوف يكون متاح قريبا ان شاء الله
> "وارجو منكم جميعا الدعاء فى هذه الايام......وجزاكم الله كل خير"



اسف على التاخير فى رفع الفيديو الاخير .....والسبب هو ظروف صحيه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (29 نوفمبر 2012)

elsaka09 قال:


> اسف على التاخير فى رفع الفيديو الاخير .....والسبب هو ظروف صحيه



لا باس عليك اخي احمد طهور ان شاء الله ...
نحن موجودون وننتظرك ولا يوجد استعجال اخي احمد ..
خد راحتك وتجدنا بانتظارك ان شاء الله


----------



## majdiotoom (29 نوفمبر 2012)

نرجوا من الله الشفاء التام لك اخي احمد
وكما قال الاخ خالد الازهري خذ راحتك


----------



## م_محمود بلبل (29 نوفمبر 2012)

سلمت يدااك


----------



## ahme_1900 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شفاك الله وعفاك


----------



## محمود علام (30 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## elsaka09 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخوانى الاعزاء على هذا الشعور الطيب

وها هو اخر فيديو فى كورس PMP
Integration
Integration Management.rar
​ملاحظات:-
1- سوف يتم تجميع كل الفيديوهات فى مشاركه جديدة حتى تعم المنفعه 
2- ارجو اشتراك حضراتكم معنا فى جروب الفيس بوك
Integration Management.rar

3- ارجو ان نكون على تواصل بعد هذا الكورس
4- لا تنسونى من الدعاء ...ولا تنسوا الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## Omar.ie (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدوره الممتازه في اداره المشاريع و ننتظر تجميع المحاضرات في مشاركه واحده لتكون مصدر واحد لجميع الماده


----------



## elsaka09 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

elsaka09 قال:


> شكرا اخوانى الاعزاء على هذا الشعور الطيب وها هو اخر فيديو فى كورس PMP Integration Integration Management.rar​ ملاحظات:- 1- سوف يتم تجميع كل الفيديوهات فى مشاركه جديدة حتى تعم المنفعه 2- ارجو اشتراك حضراتكم معنا فى جروب الفيس بوك Integration Management.rar 3- ارجو ان نكون على تواصل بعد هذا الكورس 4- لا تنسونى من الدعاء ...ولا تنسوا الاسلام والمسلمين


 - ارجو اشتراك حضراتكم معنا فى جروب الفيس بوك http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/106394342858923/


----------



## asbaj (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tarekms45 (16 يناير 2013)

الاخ الفاضل السقا

بارك الله فيكم و جعل عملكم هذا فى ميزان حسناتكم و اصلح الله لنا و لكم النوايا الحسنة

رجاء - الكورس الخاص ب HR Management لا يعمل رجاء رفعه على الميديا فير

و لكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (18 أبريل 2013)

كل الشكر للاخ الكريم م السقا

الموضوع رائع لاهميته و افادته الكبيرة


----------

